# Rucksack Carry in Moby Wrap?



## UCMama2Sophie (Apr 27, 2004)

I just got my Moby yesterday and used it all day today, mainly in the "hug" position and facing out. I really wanna put DD on my back but I don't quite know how to do it. I know people use the rucksack carry w/ a didymos... any advice, directions? TIA!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

I recommend the back wrap cross carry. It's a little harder than rucksack, but much more secure. Peppermint.com has great instructions: http://www.peppermint.com/wrapcrossbackcarry.htm


----------



## Jessie78 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hiya, as much as Moby *says* you can back carry with their wrap, it's not recommended. Woven wraps like Didys are much safer: they are wider - a good 4-5 inches difference! - and have less 'give', so can support your baby on your back better.
With stretchy wraps there is just too much potential for the wrap to slip out from around baby (not enough coverage), or for them to actually push out from your back and flip (I've seen this happen!)

Sorry if this sounds preachy







I know back carries are wonderful, it's just worth doing them with a wrap that's made for it


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

It's not just that they're so stretchy (though that's part of it), it's also the width. If I'm remembering correctly, Mobys are narrower, too, adding to the unsafety of it.

I have done and it is totally safe to do a ruck wrap using a semi-stretchy bali baby stretch from gypsymama.

If you really wanted to do a back carry with your Moby, I would also recommend the Back Wrap Cross Carry.

Also, how old/big is your daughter?


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I love the ruck sack carry, but not with a stretchy wrap.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I JUST noticed the time stamp on the original post:
05-08-*2004*, 03:37 PM


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL... well since it's "reopened" anyway... I was never able to ruck with my Moby, and couldn't get a decent ruck with my BBB gauze either. But now I *can* ruck with my BBS.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

i think rucsack won't be very secure, but i back cross-cary is very secure and comfortable with the moby! make sure you tie it very tight--don't worry, it will feel just perfect. though cross-backcarry takes some practice, it is so worth the learning!

here are some photos. look for the ones labelled "back cary in moby." you will need to scroll a bit down to find them.


----------

